# Best Wade Jacket



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone have experience with the HPR II BONE-DRY Rain Jacket from Bass Pro?
They come in Tall Sizes which is good for me - most of the other popular jackets only come in regular sizes.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a BPS 100 mph bib and jacket that are 2xl Tall that I would sell.

Wading jacket I like for them to be short/high waisted so the pockets arent under water all the time. I also like them to be just a shell no insulation so I can layer as needed....and keep it packed in the boat as needed and especially easy dry.

I like my Sitka Gear Delta Wading jacket. Being able to unzip the pits for air flow is great after the sun heats up.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Im a big fan of the Simms Guide jackets, which keeps you dry through anything mother nature throws at you, although they are cut a little short so they dont get full of water. I also sometimes wear my drake duck hunting jackets which are also very solid. I don't know much about the HPR II jacket unfortunately.

Hope this helps,
-Moondog


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Moondog94 said:


> Im a big fan of the Simms Guide jackets, which keeps you dry through anything mother nature throws at you, although they are cut a little short so they dont get full of water.


I agree. My Simms guide is a top notch wade jacket. (Simms has them discounted right now in the specials section.) I also have the delta wade jacket sgrem is talking about. It is a great jacket and wouldn't go on a duck hunt without it...

BUT if I am fishing there is no question about the Simms being a better wade jacket. (Just my opinion). Like moondog said though it is a bit short so it is not always submerged while you are wading, so if you are wanting something to be able to wear around town also this one would look a little funny if you aren't in waders.

To answer the question though...no I do not have experience with the jacket you speak of.


----------



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

*STika Gear Jacket*

Does your Stika jacket come in tall? Nylon (non-metal) hardware?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

BPS 100 mph and Patagonia



sgrem said:


> I have a BPS 100 mph bib and jacket that are 2xl Tall that I would sell.
> 
> Wading jacket I like for them to be short/high waisted so the pockets arent under water all the time. I also like them to be just a shell no insulation so I can layer as needed....and keep it packed in the boat as needed and especially easy dry.
> 
> I like my Sitka Gear Delta Wading jacket. Being able to unzip the pits for air flow is great after the sun heats up.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Check out some of the whitewater rafting/kayaking jackets and pullovers. Kokatat makes a really nice one, short waist with wrist seals.


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have the sitka delta wading jacket and it is great for dual purpose wading and duck hunting.

It is Goretex and all the hardware is fine for the salt water, I just spray off with water hose after salt use


----------

